# BenQ JoyBook R55 geht nicht mehr an.



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2009)

Meine liebe Schwestern hat ein BenQ JoyBook R55.
Sie hat es, wie so oft in den SleepModus geschaltet. Eben wollte sie es wieder "aufwecken", doch das Notebook hat nichts gemacht.
Das Netzteil war anstatt warm, wie sonst ganz warm, sondern kalt.
Sie hat Akku rausgenommen und nur mit Netzteil versucht zu starten, doch nichts.
Das Netzteil leuchtet, bekommt also Strom, aber das Notebook macht nichts.
Habt ihr eine Idee, was man machen kann?

Vielen Dank schonmal von meiner Schwester, welche ohne ihren "Sam der Dritte" nicht leben kann.


----------



## Bloemfontein (19. Juni 2009)

PC lebt wieder, nachdem wir das HIER angewendet haben.
Trotzdem danke.

@Mod: Bitte closen.


----------

